# Do you follow any senior blogs?



## Matrix (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you read any senior/boomer blogs regularly? Please share with us.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Nah.  I'm pretty much addicted to this one.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm not a blog fan. 

This is my main connection to the internet world now. I find trying to keep up with a lot of message boards/forums exhausting anymore.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

_I don't either this is enough for me._


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Same here......


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

There is a long list of senior blogs and websites here. 

Just looking at it is tiring, but it gives an idea of how many are out there.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

I've been on a country life forum for many years but there isn't much on it lately. I check out face book but you can't have a conversation on there.

So this is my main place to spend computer time. Most mornings with my coffee and when the weather is bad or ( as happens more often as I get older) I get tired of working and need a rest.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the first forum I have ever joined; I have not done any more exploring as yet....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> This is the first forum I have ever joined; I have not done any more exploring as yet....



Your post count here is pretty impressive for less than a month, so I would say you're doing quite well.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> I don't follow blogs, regardless of venue.  I prefer the forum format



Some blogs are _worth_ following *COUGH* Philstivus.com *COUGH*


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Phil; I am enjoying this greatly.
just hope I am beginning to 'fit in'


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> I don't follow blogs, regardless of venue.  I prefer the forum format


I do too and I like the general interest/chit-chat on here, if the forum is just centered on one subject, it really can get tiresome. We all have age pretty much in common, but everything else, we are a real mixed bag with various and numerous interests and opinions.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Some blogs are _worth_ following *COUGH* Philstivus.com *COUGH*



Now I know where the hamster land speed record came from!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't follow any blogs but have read some, not necessarily senior blogs though.  Some food blogs, only because pinterest took me there, and I have read  SifuPhil blog.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I don't follow any blogs but have read some, not necessarily senior blogs though.  Some food blogs, only because pinterest took me there, *and I have read  SifuPhil blog*.



Then you are an intelligent, beautiful and compassionate person - there are SO few around these days.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 19, 2014)

I look at some occasionally if they cover what interests me at the time but don't have any regular ones.  Like many I find them too focused only on the interest of whoever is running it and I prefer to get input from all sides of issues.  Also more items pop up in forums because of the wider interest ranges of the members.

So there is certainly a place for blogs but these days I'd rather switch subjects as frequently as possible as we can on forums, rather than get 'blogged' down on a limited range of topics.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 19, 2014)

BLOG......10 years ago this name didnt exist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> BLOG......10 years ago this name didnt exist.



Actually the first use of the term "blog" can be traced back to 1997, so make that 17 years ...


----------



## TICA (Jan 19, 2014)

I only follow one blog and that is a younger girl I know who has been dealing with ovarian cancer.  She's an amazing girl and a wonderful writer and her blog is a way for her to express what she is going through.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't follow blogs, but I am fascinated by bogs, peat bogs and all of the things that have been pulled out of them.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/bogosphere/


----------



## That Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

Confused disinterested old man here.  Sorry, I confused blog with forum.  So, I don't follow any blogs and this is the only forum I enjoy.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

on some blogs though you can win some nice things...I used to follow Lee Drummond, the Pioneer woman (cooking ) and every week she would give some lucky person a gift..some where actually quite good.   $200 gift certificate to Target, a kitchen aide mixer are some I remember.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

But did you win anything?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Then you are an intelligent, beautiful and compassionate person - there are SO few around these days.



So true!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> But did you win anything?




Of course not, I never do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> I don't follow blogs, but I am fascinated by bogs, peat bogs and all of the things that have been pulled out of them.



I don't like bogs but I DO follow frogs. I catch them and rub them on my face, trying to get rid of the warts, but so far, no go ...


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually the first use of the term "blog" can be traced back to 1997, so make that 17 years ...



In 1997, I'd never even seen a computer, much less a blog.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 4, 2017)

Only two.  One is an old high school friend and the other, an acquaintance from the full-time RVing world.


----------



## dearimee (Jun 16, 2017)

I haven't found any that are everyday types. Most are depressing and deal with the negatives of aging. I do belong to some art groups, some ladies groups and DIY groups. They all are age proof and offer all kinds of opportunities to say what's on our minds about the subject at hand and are super supportive. They are a lot more social than most, especially Facebook which isn't what it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2017)

I stumbled on this forum quit by accident, liked what I saw and stayed.  I have no desire to go anyplace else. You're stuck with me.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 16, 2017)

Will check you out, Phil.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I stumbled on this forum quit by accident, liked what I saw and stayed.  I have no desire to go anyplace else. You're stuck with me.


Good!


----------

